# Wow this is depressing



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, so the more I learn the more I am really just getting depressed here. I thought I would post here and talk to people who are going through this, because even though people around me say they get it, they really cant unless they have this.

I am 27, mom of two, doc told me I had hashi's 4 months ago. My husband had thyriod cancer 3 years ago, so when I started coming down with the hypo symptoms I knew that I had to see his doc. No energy, hair falling out, not able to lose wieght, 9 day periods, dizzy spells, ect. I went in, did all the test tsh, t3 t4, antibodies. All my tests came back normal expect for the antibodies, which are in the thousands. I have an enlarged left lobe, 3 nodules, 2mm, 2mm, and 5mm. And a ton of swollen nodes that come and go.

I was put on Synthryiod 100, was going along fine when I started to have chest pain, racing pulse, shortness of breath. So, we had to cut my dose back to 50 and now I am trying to climb back up. slowly.

I have swollen lymph nodes in my neck and also under my right arm by my breast. My doc says that the swollen nodes are normal and just another symptom of the disease, however the ones under my arm have nothing to do with it. But I have spent many hours reading and some people say that they do, others say breast cancer, I was checked a year ago and that doc said it was clear. So I don't know what to think about that.

I often feel as if I am being choked, it is hard to breath and it is a very claustrophobic feeling. I have pain that radiates from both sides of the thyriod and shoots up to my ears. I told my doc, and he felt around and just said you don't feel swollen, and didn't even comment on the other pain. He is an endo by the way. Does any one else suffer the swollen nodes, mine reach olive size and the ones under my arm feel like gravel.

So as I sit and read these posts, I just don't know what to think, I have another ultrasound in 5 months to check the nodules. If they have grown, I am opting to have everything taken out. My husband had to have 2 surgerys to remove the cancer, so if they go in once, they can have it all. There are no clear signs of cancer yet, but I have read that the possibility goes up when you have Hashis.

I just really don't want to spend my life with all these daily symptoms, I have a 3 year old and an 19 month old, I just don't have time for this. Yet here I am, battling this disease that is suppose to be "the most common" and yet it seems like there is nothing that can be done but taking a pill that doesn't seem to do anything. It has given my energy back, which is a huge benefit. but there are no answers for the other weird symptoms. So is this it for me? Does it ever get any better???

If anyone has anything to share, please please do, because I feel very alone with this.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## lissdawn (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Limber,

I know how you feel. I am experiencing the exact same symptoms as you-i was just diagnosed about 3 weeks ago and my dr has taken a very cautious approach even though my tsh was 9.7 and has me on 25 mcg for 6 weeks until i go back for more testing. Everyday seems like an uphill battle, I almost feel worse than before I was diagnosed with the constant tight throat, headaches, exhaustion, nausea, pains in chest/neck, underarms, breasts etc.

There are days when I just feel like giving up-i am depressed and I never used to be like this at all. I just keep plugging away hoping it gets better, that's all we can do, along with provide support when we can.


----------



## limberlizard (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for writing back!!!!!!!

I have a surgical consult in a week to discuss a total thyriodectomy. I know that it won't cure the Hashis, but right now I am looking for symptom management. The last 6 weeks for me were brutal to say the least. I have a 3 year old and a 19 month old, and there is no way I can go on like this.

I want to talk to the surgeon about the structural aspect of the thyriod and if having it removed will less the choking feeling, and the occasional not being able to swallow solid foods, neck pain, and swollen lymph nodes.

I am due to get my meds upped to 75 the day before my consult, but I have already had 2 more episodes of racing pulse and chest pain, so I don't know if my endo will raise me.

I have 3 nodules, and it was very possible that I was going to have the surgery anyways in Oct because of them. So the way I figure it is, just do it now and get it over with so I can screen for cancer, balance my meds and move on with my life.

The swollen lymph nodes really freak me out. Especially sense my endo says they shouldn't be swelling anywhere other than my neck. And the nausea is out of this world, I joked with my husband about getting a prego test it was so bad, haha. So you have the same swelling of the nodes???

But thank you so much for writing back, I was starting to give up on the post.
it is nice to talk to people with the same thing, makes you feel like you aren't going crazy.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jun 27, 2008)

I have had Hashimoto's for 10 years. 7 months ago I started having tingling, buzzing etc. feelings in my body,..started in the feet. Then pain in my upper arms and legs, muscle twitching trembling, insomnia, anxiety, panic attacks. Joint pain etc. I had in the last few months the following tests done MRI of brain and spine, CT of brain, EMG in my legs, evoked potentials and a complete lab analysis to rule out LUPus, scleroderma, rheumatoid arthritis. All of the tests I have done are perfectly normal, including the TSH. I know my problem is that my Hypo seems to have become HYPER but because my TSH is normal, nobody is investigating further. I have asked for referrals to endos and been denied at least three times. My muscles are so weak I cannot take care of my three children, I am bedridden most of the time. In the last 2 weeks, this hyper state has gotten worse and I don't seem to be coming out of it. I have now extreme pain in my thyroid that radiates to my ears and difficutly swallowing. I have consulted a new doctor who believes that all my symptoms are thyroid related. I am so scared that I have thyroid cancer or something because of the pain there and under my arms too. I too am extremely depressed and anxious because my own doctor says there is nothing wrong with me...TSH is normal after all. I am waiting labs to see if I have both Hashis and Graves at the same time , but I am deteriorating rapidly and can't just sit and wait. I go to the hospital only to be sent home with a Virus because I have a normal TSH. Is it normal to have swollen lymph nodes in the neck and painful underarms with no enlarged lymph nodes?

Everyone thinks I have a mental problem, but now that my new doctor ordered a complete panel, I will prove everyone wrong. You're not crazy...they don' t know how to practice medecine!


----------



## jag1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Fruitcake -

I share some of your symptoms, specifically the tingling, buzzing, joint pain and insomnia. I am wondering if the tingling and buzzing symptoms are typical of Hashimoto's? Also, do you have an update for us?


----------

